# A bit OT..Computer Magazine Recommendations?



## piste (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm a lifelong IT professional..though by no means an expert technician...but I end up spending a lot of time as the household sys admin! I have a wireless G network with Comcast 16Mbit service...on the network is my wife's laptop, my work laptop, the kids desktop, a wireless printer, a Wii console....and of course digital cameras, just added an HD camcorder...have a networked 2TB drive for storage and using Acronis for data and image backup.

As my kids are now 8 and 5 I'm finding greater need to keep up on all things home computer related....particularly software for the kids..but also interested in hardware, networking, backup tools, drives, home entertainment, etc. I'm looking for a magazine subscription that will hopefully let me stay current on these things. I thought of PC Magazine but discovered they no longer have a print version and I definitely want something that is in print. What does everyone like that would most closely fit the above expressed need???


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

Print magazines for tech are not really the way to go. With anything technology related you are better off checking multiple sources online. A lot of the magazines get bad reviews on the web due to biased and incorrect info. I personally spend a lot of time browsing Wilders Security forums. All kinds of good info there.


----------



## piste (Oct 7, 2009)

poppameth said:


> Print magazines for tech are not really the way to go. With anything technology related you are better off checking multiple sources online. A lot of the magazines get bad reviews on the web due to biased and incorrect info. I personally spend a lot of time browsing Wilders Security forums. All kinds of good info there.


Interesting point. I'm thinking I'm not just after pure "tech"..... though that is one big piece...it's kind of a consumer/tech blend of content that I'm after....including product/software reviews...etc.


----------



## RedHelix (Sep 15, 2010)

I subscribe to Maximum PC and Wired. The former is excellent for keeping up with hardware tech, and the latter is just a good magazine.

Obviously magazines aren't the way to go for authoritative, up-to-the-minute information, but that's not their intent.


----------



## piste (Oct 7, 2009)

RedHelix said:


> I subscribe to Maximum PC and Wired. The former is excellent for keeping up with hardware tech, and the latter is just a good magazine.
> 
> Obviously magazines aren't the way to go for authoritative, up-to-the-minute information, but that's not their intent.


Thank you. I will check those out!


----------

